# Oase Biomaster flow control info please



## Scorpio1646 (29 Apr 2020)

Hi, I'm interested in purchasing an Oase Biomaster 600T. It's essential that i have a flow control through my lilypipes because I breed German Blue Rams and have to reduce the flow wne the wrigglers start swimming. Is there a variable output flow control on this filter? I don't mean the output control through the spray bar because I don't use one. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Siege (29 Apr 2020)

Yes you can turn the flow down by twisting the round tubing connectors. Like with all filters I donot think it’s wise to go below 50% though.

you could also change it to 12mm tubing to reduce flow further if you wish.

A spin type outlet will also help. Giving full power but a soft flow if that makes sense....!


----------

